# So, who's been at it for longer?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's our 30th wedding anniversary today 

Anyone who beats this :roll: I bet Granny and Granddad will 8)


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Congratulations mate!
That's some achievement!
I've been with my g/f for 7 years now (minus the three month separation we recently had) and that's the longest I've ever been with anyone.
Previous best was 4 months 

Rogue


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Congratulations Dani - that is some achievement.

Our 25th next year... if we get there...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I made it to 10 years first time round 

4 years and counting on my second (and MUCH more happy!) attempt 

Many congrats to you and hubby Dani


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

14 yrs with g/f - no splits... etc

She was 17 I was 20


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> 14 yrs with g/f - no splits... etc
> 
> She was 17 I was 20


I was 20, she was 30 

Rogue


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Many Congrats Dani [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Will be our 17th this year (20 years since we got together) 

It must be [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Many congratulations Dani and Ron [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 8) 8) 8)

Here's to the next 30 [smiley=cheers.gif]

Col & Di


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

7 years with current g/f just saved enough for the ring(ouch) about to "pop the question", could do with some advice on any novel ideas as to how, when & where to do it?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > 14 yrs with g/f - no splits... etc
> ...


 :twisted:


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

[smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Congratulations.
Only 10yrs but still happy 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all  We'll be celebrating tonight 



digimeisTTer said:


> could do with some advice on any novel ideas as to how, when & where to do it?


How about going on a helicopter flight? Ask the pilot for a demonstration of a nose dive (in private before hand) and "rescue your damsel in distress" :wink: She'll trust you for the rest of her life 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Many congratulations Dani [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] .

That is some achievment .

So what will you both be doing? Anything special? And, have you both got the day off work?

It is mine and my hubby's 10th wedding anniversary on the 18th June  8) . We both have planned to have the day off work and do something special [smiley=pimp2.gif] .


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> It is mine and my hubby's 10th wedding anniversary on the 18th June  8) . We both have planned to have the day off work and do something special [smiley=pimp2.gif] .


Many congrats to you and hubby also Abi 

something special - large ticket retail therapy?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Warmest congratulations Daniela - that takes some fortitude and I am sure a few ups and downs. In this day and age of instant everything (including divorce) you have made a great achievement.

What's the secret - do you live on different continents? :wink:


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

8 years in total for me - (only 4 married)

Just waiting for the slow sweet release of death............



Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

bash-the-monkey said:


> Just waiting for the slow sweet release of death...........


What makes you think that you'll get off that lightly?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Congrats to Dani & Ron. [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=drummer.gif]

Congrats to Abi & her hubby for the 18th. [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=drummer.gif]

We've been together 18 yrs and never a cross word. (oh yeah)


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

aidb said:


> We've been together 18 yrs and never a cross word. (oh yeah)


We don't do crosswords either.
We prefer word searches :wink:

Rogue


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Only 2 and a half years for us.

Been engaged for 2 years, sold 2 flats, bought a house, both bought and sold 2 cars, got baby coming in a few weeks... 

We're making up for lost time, both in our early-mid 30's 8)

Congrats to Dani + hubby :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Warmest congratulations Daniela - that takes some fortitude and I am sure a few ups and downs. In this day and age of instant everything (including divorce) you have made a great achievement.
> What's the secret - do you live on different continents? :wink:


Thanks, Gary  
Yes, we did (and do) have ups and downs. So, what's the secret?
Ron and I have agreed right at the start that any relationship, whether that's marriage or a relationship with/between relatives/friends, will always have some problems attached, so no need to run away unless somethink is seriously wrong. 
Plus, we always give each other enough freedom to do our own thing but also support when it's needed 

Yes, Abi, we're doing something very special: working  ..... but only until 7pm :wink:


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone whos working hard at keeping a relationship happy, i personally feel very lucky , having been married very happily for 23 yrs , although i have known my wife since i was 13, but shhhhh got her pregnant when i was 16, promptly dumped her ( as 16yr old males tend to do) whilst she patiently waited for me to come to my senses at 21, it cant have been easy for her as a teenager being a single mum, all the while me being the typical teenage prat, but at least i did come to my senses, so here we are happily well down the road, with a lovely daughter (27) and after quite a frightening cancer scare with my daughter , a beautiful grandaughter now 7, so as my wifes often tells me (lol) i came to my sense because she was the one


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

uppTTnorth said:


> Congratulations to everyone whos working hard at keeping a relationship happy, i personally feel very lucky , having been married very happily for 23 yrs , although i have known my wife since i was 13, but shhhhh got her pregnant when i was 16, promptly dumped her ( as 16yr old males tend to do) whilst she patiently waited for me to come to my senses at 21, it cant have been easy for her as a teenager being a single mum, all the while me being the typical teenage prat, but at least i did come to my senses, so here we are happily well down the road, with a lovely daughter (27) and after quite a frightening cancer scare with my daughter , a beautiful grandaughter now 7, so as my wifes often tells me (lol) i came to my sense because she was the one


very nice post and congrats to dani


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

brilliant post and congratulations to all of you...

Gives me hope at least, that relationships can last!!!!

been with 'the other half' for 2 1/2 yrs and break up and get back together more often then the Jackson family


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Congratulations Dani & Ron !!!

Maybe Ron has got an order in at Links for an S4 for you Dani :wink:

Enjoy your day


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Many congratulations. That's a seriously long time!!

We've only been married 11 years but have been together for over 20. Not bad considering we're only mid-30s.

Here's to your next 30. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Good news threads - I love these 

Many many congratulations Dani and Ron - how lovely to have spent so long with the person you love.

L x


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, best wishes to you and Ron, 30 years, I thought you were only 21 :-*

We will be 9 years at the end of June, and 15 years together in total. 
Got married on the same day / date we met 6 years later. 
It was on a blind date, the first one not the wedding.

Ian & Adele


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to all and also congratulations to all the other "anniversaries" out there.
Some lovely stories amongst them! 



mosschops said:


> Maybe Ron has got an order in at Links for an S4 for you Dani :wink:


Hm, dunno about that Jonathan, but we had a lovely evening  
(and I will have the Yellow Peril back later this week 8) )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But what is more important? The lenght of the whole marriage process or the actual happy years together?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Congratulation Dani

I dread to think what I was doing when you got married.
Probably playing in a sand pit or trying the stabilisers on my trike! :wink:

Heres to the next 30. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Congratulations Dani - that's some going.

Isn't the present for 30 years traditionally pearl?

Did you get a nice pearl necklace? :lol:

Kell.

Coming up to our fifth and been together nearly seven. (Unfortunate anniversary date though - Sep 11th.)


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations to you Dani and to your hubby.

We are a third of the way there, having celebrated 10 years of marriage in February, although we have known each other for 20.

Mum and Dad celebrated 41 years in November last year!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

30 years  That's very good going!

5 years with g/f this month, but we don't live together so that probably helps


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Congrats Dani

[smiley=cheers.gif] Here's to 30 more.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent Dani, well done. We're not far behind you with 27 years. My sister is celebrating her Golden (50) this weekend, should be a good knees up - if we can still get our knees up that is 

Graham


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Congratulations Dani & Ron, hope there are no big hangovers today.

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Congrats Danni & Ron
No you have us beat this time Danni.
It will be our 30th next year, but it is Grandads 50th b/day in july.
So we can celebrate that this year then our 30th next year then Daughters 30Birthday yaer after then my 50th year after that.
If that little lot doesnt see off my liver dont know what will.
Luv Bob & Carolxxxx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Dani, I thought you were only 21 :-*


That's because I'm on my second life, Ian :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> I dread to think what I was doing when you got married.
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


 :wink:



Kell said:


> Did you get a nice pearl necklace? :lol:


It is pearl, but we don't usually buy presents for each other.



GRANNY said:


> it is Grandads 50th b/day in july.


Big celebration for Grandad then 8)



mighTy Tee said:


> hope there are no big hangovers today.


No chance: 1/2 glass of wine plus gallons of water 8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Did you get a nice pearl necklace? :lol:





A3DFU said:


> It is pearl, but we don't usually buy presents for each other.


Congratulations on 30years of marriage and I hope that necklace is coming your way soon...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Congratulations on 30years of marriage and I hope that necklace is coming your way soon...


Thanks, Lisa 

It will be, but not a pearl one: a replacement for one I've lost in January


----------

